# Skyprince......in Phuket, Krabi, Koh PhiPhi, Songkhla & Hatyai - meeting 2 Thai SSC forumers .



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I went to Thailand early this month & met two Thai SSC forumers ( *nazrey* in Hatyai and *Bentown* in Phuket ) 

Me & Jaac from Holland, in Koh PhiPhi. We met on the boat and backpacked allover PhiPhi island from morning to night together :cheers:









Thailand again ! :cheers::banana:

Sawasdee Kapp... 

Thailand is as usual an amazing country to visit and one of my favourites. It is the best country for backpacking among all countries that I've visited. It has close to developed-country infrastructure, its food is amazing, it's cheap ( just like Malaysia  ) , the islands are all heaven on earth, and Thai people are great ! 

Among all countries in Asia-Pasific, Thailand is definitely the best country to visit. One thing every tourist would notice is how convenient Thailand is. 
In many towns, you'll find 7-Eleven and other 24-h shops every 100-200 metres ! Thai cities, unlike cities in most Asian countries, are very happening and lively a lot ! 

Thai food is my all-time favourite, definitely the BEST food in the world !! ( except for... Sum Tam :laugh: )

I started my jouney from Kuala Lumpur straight to *Hadyai* , the 3rd largest city in Thailand, by bus. :cheers: Kuala Lumpur to Hadyai is 550 km and it takes 8 hours via Malaysian and Thai highways. It costs 42 ringgit one-way ( $ 13 ) 

I met SSC forumer *nazrey* in Hadyai. :cheers: He works in Hatyai ( Songkhla actually ) and he brought me all around Hadyai and nearby town Songkhla. I found Southern Thailand a very peaceful and very safe place. And quite developed too. A big contrary to what reported by media in which Southern Thailand is potrayed as dangerous, a terrorist hell etc. 

Then I continued my journey to Krabi. I stayed in cheap hut in Ao Nang beach. The roads, highways, and other infrastructure in Thailand are truly world-class. Oil is priced at 30 Baht ( almost $1 ) per litre- costlier than in Malay because Thailand is not a net oil-producing nation. In terms of landscape and culture, Thailand is the closest country to Malaysia. But in terms of language, it's the different story. Almost all Malaysians ( including me ) cannot speak Thai language at all. And Thai people ( except for Malays in the South ) don't understand Malay even a word !! There are no single common words between Thai and Malay language. 

Back to the map... from Krabi I took huge ferry to *Koh Phi Phi*:cheers: ( PhiPhi island ) . Bulk of European tourists ! I met Jaac, a 19-year-old student from Holland on the boat, and we backpacked the whole Koh Phi Phi together, from morning till night. And we shared accommodation too. Koh Phi Phi is really a a paradise on earth. The beaches on Koh PhiPhi Don ( Big PhiPhi island ) are amaazing, crystal-clear, perfect ! TonSai Bay the main centre of Koh PhiPhi is very lively with bulk of facilities and things to do. I didn't manage to visit Koh PhiPhi Lay ( small PhiPhi ) because time is so short.

Then from Koh PhiPhi I took boat straight to Koh Phuket ( Phuket Island )... If you don't recognize Phuket that means you need to take a long Geography lesson :laugh: Thai SSC forumer *Bentown * waited for me at Phuket jetty. :cheers::cheers: He took me allover Phuket by his motorbike. Bentown is from Hadyai but now studying tourism in Phuket. Phuket is another Paradise on earth and I really miss the sights of Karon & Kata Noi beach, Phromthep Bay, and many other tourist sites. 

My travel route map


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*

My bus ticket KL- Hadyai . It costs 42 ringgit ( $13 ) one-way , the 550-km journey takes 8 hours 











Hadyai 

Hadyai is the 3rd largest city in Thailand after Krung Thep and Chiang Mai. It is a bustling city just like the capital. Its population is said to be 1 million. It is located only 1 hr from Malaysian border.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*

This is *nazrey's* car..  We chatted a lot about SSC ( of course ! ) 














Hmmm... yummy Thai food..












Carrefour in Hadyai. ..


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*

in downtown Hatyai


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*

downtown Hatyai

My impression is Thailand is far richer than what economists want us to believe. Its per-capita GDP of $ 8,000 seems fake because its high standards of infrastructure, cleanliness, and technological level as if Thailand's per-capita GDP is $ 12,000 at least.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*

That's the highest building in Hatyai


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*on top of a hill in Hatyai*












Wonderul view towards Hatyai


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*on top of a hill in Hatyai*
























a vast plain towards Songkhla


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*on top of a hill in Hatyai*

Hatyai city


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*on top of a hill in Hatyai*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*

Thailand's high-quality roads











Sadao is the border town with Malaysia.. 60kms away












Having Nasi Lemak Thai as dinner !:banana:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Hatyai*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Hatyai to Songkhla*

EN route from Hatyai to Songkhla, a smaller town on the seaside .












beautiful houses.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Hatyai to Songkhla*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Hatyai to Songkhla*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Hatyai to Songkhla*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*

Songkhla
*Songkhla* is a small town in Songkhla province. It's famous for its Samila Beach, Koh Yor, and Songkhla Zoo. It's a very peaceful, quiet, and richer than Hatyai.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*

along Samila beach























Having Tom Yam & Spicy seafood rice on Samila Beach :eat:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*

me on Samila beach


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*


----------



## Terra (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so jealous! you travel quite a lot kay:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Samila beach


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*



Terra said:


> I'm so jealous! you travel quite a lot kay:


Thanks dude !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*











Housing in Songkhla


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*

in Songkhla Zoo. The whole mountain is the zoo !












Songkhla town seen from Songkhla zoo


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*

view of Songkhla[/SIZE]


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

No fair! How come you get to go all these nice places all the time! And AGAIN torture us with food pics. EEEvil.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Don't worry tanzir, nothing beats the trip to Bangladesh - It was my best trip ever ! ( of course Thailand is great country too ) . Anyway, one of the BIG reasons when I make trips is to hunt for food ! I'm a foodieeeeeeeeee :banana:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ See, look what you made me do. It's 1130 PM and I just went and ate a cookie...what else can I do since there is no Thai food in my fridge. No wonder I can't get skinny again.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*












Lunch at Songkhla zoo- Crispy chicken + basil soy sause


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

tanzirian said:


> ^^ See, look what you made me do. It's 1130 PM and I just went and ate a cookie...what else can I do since there is no Thai food in my fridge. No wonder I can't get skinny again.


Better fast on Monday-- you'll get many rewards


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*in Songkhla*





















I drove forumer *nazrey*'s car  Shhhh.... without license


----------



## blkarr0ws (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ such a nice trip i can see 

i had travel not even half of thailand yet

even though i live in thai for 10 years already


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Skyprince, u GET AROUND alot!
PM me when you come to Toronto, I'll show u around 
no car yet though


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

blkarr0ws said:


> ^^ such a nice trip i can see
> 
> i had travel not even half of thailand yet
> 
> even though i live in thai for 10 years already


Hehe... I've only been to 8 provinces of Thailand.. Thailand is really a great country and I think NOBODY would return from Thailand with bad memories. It's the BEST country in the world for backpacking ! 



Rapid said:


> Skyprince, u GET AROUND alot!
> PM me when you come to Toronto, I'll show u around
> no car yet though


Thanks Rapid.. sure.. I would like to meet SSC members as much as possible  I've met almost 10 of them up till today  But dude... Canada is damn far !! ( 20 hr flight at least .... so if you can bear half the ticket... )


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Hehe... I've only been to 8 provinces of Thailand.. Thailand is really a great country and I think NOBODY would return from Thailand with bad memories. It's the BEST country in the world for backpacking !


have to agree on this one :yes:. 

the thai people are so friendly. i remembered when having a lunch on a foodstall, the meal costed 25 baht and i gave 40 baht to the lady who sold the food since i didn't have any coins. in addition, she also didn't have any coins for giving change and straight away told me to pay only 20 baht while saying "mai pen rai" (never mind). i pray that her business becomes more successful in the future for her kindness. 

in another situation i was confused looking for the bus to get to one point. suddenly one buddhist monk came and asked me where i wanted to go (he was also going the same way with me). i showed him on the map a landmark (i think it was Victory Monument) and we both got on the bus together and he communicated where i wanted to go with the bus condector and told me when to get off. i also hope that he always find happiness.

oh ya btw enjoyed your pics so far tuan Skyprince, can't wait for the others...


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

another nice travel report Skyprince kay:
do you have any photos of Malaysia-Thailand border?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> have to agree on this one :yes:.
> 
> the thai people are so friendly. i remembered when having a lunch on a foodstall, the meal costed 25 baht and i gave 40 baht to the lady who sold the food since i didn't have any coins. in addition, she also didn't have any coins for giving change and straight away told me to pay only 20 baht while saying "mai pen rai" (never mind). i pray that her business becomes more successful in the future for her kindness.
> 
> ...


I think because Thailand and Thai people as a whole are already tourist-oriented . I don't know why some people potray Thailand as unsafe ( since guns are allowed ) because I feel as safe as in Malaysia when I was there. Things are quite cheap in Thailand ( I think same price as in Malaysia ) and (again! ) I cant believe my eyes 7-Eleven Family Mart n stuff are *everywhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* even in the most dirt poor village in Thailand ( no offence to Thais ) . 


Thailand is definitely the *BEST* country to visit in Asia-Pacific. ( not for me cos I have some other countries on the list, but for most tourists yes Thailand is definitely their No.1 )






paw25694 said:


> another nice travel report Skyprince kay:
> do you have any photos of Malaysia-Thailand border?


Oh no..... actually in the border there's nothing much.. But you can feel the difference- roads are different, language and alphabets are different, etc..

Hey I plan for Indonesia this year guys... still not confirmed though.
So if you're in Jakarta at that time.....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful pics mate - I love al the details and food pics :cheers1:

Thailand looks lovely!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Thailand is the BEST country to visit in entire Asia, believe me.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Knock! knock! knock!....skyprince!!!

....Are you sleeping?

....Sorry to make you wake up!

....Just come to see another beautiful pics of Koh phi phi....Krabi....and 
phuket......

Are you uploaded it yet?

I am not hurry you....just come to say hi.....

ha ha ha ha ha ha.....:cheers1:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Ben.. I knew that you might ask this. actually sumthing wrong happens to the memory stick and i already sent it to a shop... am waiting for their phone call,.. maybe in 1 week.

But i managed to upload 2-3 important pics from Phuket.. including the one i posted in ur thread..


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Krabi*

My memory stick has been re-fixed, so am continuing with photos !:cheers:

Krabi

I woke up early that morning to catch minibus from Sogkhla to Hat Yai, from where I caught a bus to Krabi. Moving around is quite easy in Thailand, Hat Yai to krabi ( 290 km journey ) took only 5 hours



beach in Krabi


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Krabi*

Green green Krabi











Krabi Town- a small town of 35,000 but has an airport with a dozen flight to Bangkok per day !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Krabi*

This is my bed that night in Krabi... Belleblue Resort.. 700 baht/night with nice and friendly service, just felt very lonely since travelling alone..












Krabi beach













Sunset in Krabi


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Krabi to Koh Phi Phi*

Krabi to Phi Phi island ( 47 km ) by boat takes 2 hours, here are some pics taken on board. 80% of those on board are Western tourists, the rest are mostly Thais and Koreans.























Approaching Phi Phi island


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

yahooooooooooooo!!!!!!! It's back..........


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Thailand is so beautiful country. Wow


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Koh PhiPhi*

^^ Exactly !

Beach in Luh Dalam Bay, Koh PhiPhi


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Koh PhiPhi*

:drool: 

Koh PhiPhi- the best island in SouthEast Asia ?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Phi Phi Cats












Paradise on earth.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Ton Sai Bay , PhiPhi island


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Bentown revealed*

and finally... Phuket !!:cheers:

Me & forumer *Bentown * !!!! :bash: :cheers:  He waited for me in Phuket jetty and took me for the ride across the whole of Phuket with his motorbike ! 










Ben is doing tourism course in Phuket ( he's damn lucky to stay in the paradise island :wallbash: ) so if anybody here have plans to visit Phuket, you can ask him to be your free guide :banana:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Phuket- Khao Rang ( Rang hill )*

View from Khao Rang towards Phuket town.


----------

